# HDMI 1.3 to 1.4 Sony firmware can. Why can't the competiions



## Youngsy (Apr 6, 2011)

Why can Sony PS3's with a HDMI 1.3 play 3D media? I have two PS3's. One being the old type with the 80 Gig HD and the newer one called the slim? The slim has 1.4 and plays 3D no problems. I did a update on the old PS3 and hooked it up to the Viera Plasma and WA LA, Black OPS in 3D. WOW Hook it up through the Denon and you loose 3D? I have had two Denon receivers within the last 5 years. The AVR-3806 and the AVR-3808ci. I must say I am really disappointed with Denon. I figured that a firmware update to the receiver would aid it to play 3D. Boy was I wrong. I guess Denon will take their flagship receiver back and switch out the 1.3 HDMI's and put in the 1.4 HDMI's. That's cool, ah what about the guys that spent over a couple grand to enjoy their Denon product? Are we lower class? I wouldn't care if it cost extra I just want 3D to display through what I have. The Denon AVR-3808ci works great, however; I spent the money to have a control station to control all. Now its more remotes that I did not want. I thought that if I spend the money I would stay ahead for a while? Boy was I wrong. ONKYO AV Receivers are in my future they were always part of my past. I shouldn't have switched. Shame on ME!. I'm done with Denon. To bad, I really liked their stuff too.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to HTS. :wave:

The answer to your problems lies with time. Your receivers are relatively mature, while 3D and the specs behind it are very new. You can't expect old to play well with new unless it has the proper hardware and firmware. The PS3 has all the proper hardware and firmware for 3D.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The PS3, especially the Launch Model, was sold at a major loss. While selling for 599, the 60gb PS3 cost 840 Dollars for Sony to Manufacture it. If it was priced as most Electronics are in regards to cost of manufacture to MSRP, it would retail for over 2000 Dollars.

Sony did this to ensure that Blu-Ray won the Blu-Ray-HD-DVD Format War. Moreover, the Cell Processor that was Co-Developed by Toshiba is comparable to Super Computers from a decade ago. In fact, when the PS3 could run Linux, the Air Force purchased hundreds of them to form a Super Computer.

While the current PS3 costs far less to produce thanks to the Emotion Engine being omitted (PS2 Brain allowed for full Backwards Compatibility of PS1 and PS2 Games), no more SACD support, no more Memory Card Reader, less USB Ports, and other cost saving measures, Sony might be breaking even on the current PS3.

Moreover, while the PS3 can do 3D, it cannot do 3D and Lossless Audio simultaneously. Regardless, it is still quite impressive for a 4 year old Component to be able to do so. It is thanks to the Cell Processor that the PS3 can do such things.

The point to all of this is that the PS3 is most decidedly the exception to the rule. While Microsoft might not have made much money from the manufacture of the 360, they were not losing hundreds of Dollars on each unit sold either. After having 5 360's get the Red Ring of Death, I have not even turned on my 360 in a few years. All the while, my launch PS3 is still going strong.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

And to be technically correct the PS3 did not get an update to HDMI 1.4, 1.3 can technically supply the bandwidth for 3D itself, but not 3D+Multichannel audio. The PS3 was doing 720p 3D and 2channel audio when it first enabled 3D, not sure if they have fixed the audio problem but its most likely doubtful as I haven't seen any posts about it.

As others have said, with the evolving formats and functions its really hard to fault the manufacturers for producing new equipment that adhere to the newer standards.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just a little tidbit of info to add to this thread. If HD DVD had won this war non of us would have been complaining about this as HD DVD was much more software based (LINUX) and would have been able to handle the upgrade without replacing the player.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed Tony. The HD-DVD would have cost far less for Manufacturers as existing DVD Mastering Plants could have been retrofitted whereas BD required a complete overhaul. Couple the fact that HD DVD did not have Region Coding and it is impossible to say there were not clear advantages. BD's main one is larger Storage Capacity which does not seem to be that huge of a deal.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> BD's main one is larger Storage Capacity which does not seem to be that huge of a deal.
> Cheers,
> JJ


At this pointe they are still not even using near its max capacity HD DVD still would hold everything and more than what is being used now.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As I wrote, I really think Sony's willingness to literally lose Billions of Dollars for multiple Quarters is the only reason BD came out victorious. It took Toshiba years before they have finally started building BDP's after losing the Format War.

Looking back on it, it was amazing how contentious the whole affair got. I mean there were literal Death Threats and all sorts of nasty things going on at AVS to the point where they briefly shut down the Hi Def Forums all together making National News due to how strong the vitriol was.

I suppose after Sony losing with Betamax (though superior to VHS) and SACD never gaining widespread support, there were not going to lose this battle. I am just glad it is over and nothing terrible happened.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agreed, and BluRay works good now that its been around for a bit. Haven't had a disc glitch for a long time now. Out of the gate HD DVD was a solid performer.


----------

